# It's Friday! ...The 13th.



## IamWEB (May 14, 2011)

Discuss?
Anything scary going on or is this one just boring?


----------



## collinbxyz (May 14, 2011)

boring.


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 14, 2011)

Lefty luck


----------



## Sa967St (May 14, 2011)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6458185/its-friday-the-13th


----------



## ZamHalen (May 14, 2011)

Everything's cool here (no bad luck).


----------



## aronpm (May 14, 2011)

stupid superstition


----------



## TiLiMayor (May 14, 2011)

I got lucky with an almost sub-1 single 4x4, 1:00.52 (im averaging 1:20)


----------



## uberCuber (May 14, 2011)

well lets see

got 100% on a math test that took about 20 minutes (on a precalc chapter about integrals)
PB avg5 and avg12 on 5x5 (1:47 and 1:51)
first ever sub-30 OH single

yep pretty unlucky day.


----------



## Erzz (May 14, 2011)

My solves have been really good today. And my birthday is in a week.


----------



## Kian (May 14, 2011)

I'm not superstitious. But I am a little stitious.


----------



## Vinny (May 14, 2011)

I got an ao5 and ao12 PB for 3x3. Plus a PB 5x5 single.

So yeah same as ubercuber said, pretty crappy day.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 14, 2011)

Had my first ever AP exam today... Eh... Not good


----------



## sauso (May 14, 2011)

my family dog died. sucks but thats life....


----------



## IamWEB (May 14, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Had my first ever AP exam today... Eh... Not good


Which subject?




sauso said:


> my family dog died. sucks but thats life....


R.I.P.


----------



## Chapuunka (May 14, 2011)

The seniors at my high school stayed up until 1 AM this morning wrapping fishing line around the school's sophomore parking lot.


----------



## Dene (May 14, 2011)

I could insist it is Saturday the 14th.


----------



## Edward (May 14, 2011)

Gotta get down


----------



## tx789 (May 14, 2011)

Its 4:30 pm Saturday 14th for me. No bad luck yesterday I got my megaminx pb single


----------



## Phlippieskezer (May 14, 2011)

Got my personal best solve on the 3x3x3 - 16.95 seconds. Roux, not lucky. Felt epic, even though I know it's still considered slow by many people. lol


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 14, 2011)

I found out I have tonsillitis. but I don't think that counts as Friday the thirteenth because I already had the same problems on Tuesday, I just didn't know what it was back then


----------



## Zane_C (May 14, 2011)

Boring superstition.


----------



## Engberg91 (May 14, 2011)

I had a dream of a zombie apocalypse.
Love It!


----------



## Shortey (May 14, 2011)

Engberg91 said:


> I had a dream of a zombie apocalypse.
> Love It!


 
http://www.cracked.com/article_18683_7-scientific-reasons-zombie-outbreak-would-fail-quickly.html


----------



## Engberg91 (May 14, 2011)

Shortey said:


> http://www.cracked.com/article_18683_7-scientific-reasons-zombie-outbreak-would-fail-quickly.html


LIES!!!


----------



## BC1997 (May 14, 2011)

Destroyed one of my pages in my maths copybook( the page was full of sums and notes that I had to recopy, if you consider that unlucky), otherwise pretty boring.


----------



## tx789 (May 14, 2011)

Now it's Sunday the 15th


----------



## hoopee (May 14, 2011)

My friend born at Friday 13th and he's very lucky.


----------



## KitKat (May 14, 2011)

i spend the day with my friends singing Rebecca Black's retarded song .. it was quite fun


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 14, 2011)

I developed dry socket.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 14, 2011)

IamWEB said:


> Which subject?.



Human Geography


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 15, 2011)

Finally mastered my first 2A yoyo trick: Two-handed loop the loop!

And then I got hit by a yoyo on the lips. Blood everywhere


----------



## howardgreet (May 17, 2011)

Might be a little late, but the planets aligned at that day. This might cause a lot of speculation amongst the May 21 coming of christ believers or end of day believers for that matter. Lol, what the hell, I need to post somewhere because there is no introductions page. I just felt like connecting stuff. anyway, I aint an expert in rubix but this forum will sure help me if I wake up one morning and decided that I will learn how to solve it in 10 seconds or so.


----------



## Hershey (May 17, 2011)

howardgreet said:


> anyway, I aint an expert in *rubix* but this forum will sure help me if I wake up one morning and decided that I will learn how to solve it in 10 seconds or so.


 
You ain't a cuber if you spell the word "Rubik's" that way. Also, for the record, you can't learn how to solve a Rubik's cube in 10 seconds, it takes a lot of practice.

To be nice, here is a good video you can watch to introduce you to speedcubing. Watch it, learn an advanced method once you get under a minute, then ask questions on the forum if you need help.


----------



## Mr 005 (May 17, 2011)

i think i win in epic fails for the thirteenth

so a kid wanted to sit at my desk and i said no. he asked again and a replied the same answer. FLIPS THE DESK! so these group of people called the squad (dont ask me. they were like the ambulance) came to look at me to make sure i didnt have a concussion. luckily i didnt but my arm is bruised up pretty badly. Yeah not that fun...


----------

